# Hunter/Jumper Show Pictures!



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I had a Hunter/Jumper show today, and here are the pictures . The dressage is tomorrow. I rode Thumper in Hunter Under Saddle Walk/Trot and we got 2nd place! He was so cute- one of the instructors said that he was just trotting around, looking at everyone like he was saying, "Am I doing it right? Am I doing it?" I was so proud of him . Then I rode Bailey, my instructor's 26-year-old semi-retired eventer in Equitation Over Fences and Novice Hunter Over Fences. I got 1st in Eq. and 2nd in Hunters.

Tumps...

























































Bailey... I think he looks pretty good for 26








Ignore his tongue- it's just how he rolls ...











































I'm riding them both tomorrow again in the dressage.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww!!! Super cute. Bailey looks fab for being his age. And I think Thumper is the cutest thing ever! xD

Congrats on the show; I bet your are really happy!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww, congrats, he is sooo pretty! And that tongue...!!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks . Yeah his tongue has a mind of it's own . We got points taken off today in the dressage because of his tongue sticking out .


----------



## TwoBitTraining (Sep 16, 2021)

So cute


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thread closed


----------

